# EPA issues review of glyphosate



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

EPA just issued a review of glyphosate. Here is the most significant statement "As part of this action, EPA continues to find that there are no risks of concern to human health when glyphosate is used in accordance with its current label. EPA also found that glyphosate is unlikely to be a human carcinogen." The link below provides details on the EPA review.

Read more at: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/2020/01/epa-issues-review-of-glyphosate/?src=rss&utm_source=TurfFiles+Portal+Subscribers&utm_campaign=ba70653de5-Turf+Alerts&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9d660a816b-ba70653de5-212896629


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Holy crap a government agency actually doing something according to facts for change.


----------

